# Whats the best way to deoxidize paint?



## coldfiremx (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a 1990 240sx that is maroon and the hood and upper half of the car has oxidation like a mofo, what is the best method of getting it off, my paint looks really good on the sides of the car but on the hood, trunk and roof it is all white. Please Help.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

any really good wax or polish will take it off, just make sure you work it in really really good with your hands or use an orbital, if you know how.


----------



## Anthony Orosco (May 19, 2005)

No, no wax will remove the oxidation, unless of course it is a cleaner/wax BUT even then you are limited to the amount of cleaning power within the product.

Best bet is to get it professionaly removed by a well respected and trusted detailer in your area. Claying the car will not remove oxidation either.

Lastly, are you sure it is oxidation? Clear coat paints do not oxidize like pigmented paint but they do get attacked chemically or enviromentally. Best way to check is to take some type of paint cleaner or polish and rub it on your car. If your cars color transfers to the rag then you have single stage paint. If no color transfer is evident then you have clear coat/base coat paint and the milky finish can be attributed to something else, perhaps clear coat failure.

Anthony


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The best option is a rotary buffer and as said, by a respected shop. It is critical to understand what you are attacking and what you will need to fix it. Meguiar's 3 step Deep Crystal system is about the best OTC products and will take care of more minor paint problems, but serious problems require serious chemicals and tools. I have seen the Porter Cable tackle pretty bad oxidation and fare well...chances are whatever problem you have will not be able to be done by hand. Pics would definately help conclude what the main problem your paint has.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

My hood's clear coat is dull and I might buy this...http://www.deverenterprises.com/all_shield/all_shield_automotive.html

think it'll work?


----------



## Anthony Orosco (May 19, 2005)

240on430 said:


> My hood's clear coat is dull and I might buy this...http://www.deverenterprises.com/all_shield/all_shield_automotive.html
> 
> think it'll work?


No.

Stay away from wonder products people. They are all hype. Think about it...if 1 product can do all that then it is NOT the best product in all areas.

In other words, if Product "A" is able to have 3 months durability then it does not have great cleaning properties. If it is a great cleaner then it has very low protective properties. If it has a great gloss factor then it is low on the protection and cleaning scales. So 1 product that promises all that this one does is not as good as 2 seperate products, 1 dedicated cleaner and 1 dedicated wax. Make sense?

You are better off taking it to a pro and having then do it for you.

Anthony


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

www.griotsgarage.com has a machine polish 1&3, use the 1 first, then follow with the 3. The 1 is for oxidation and 3 is for follow up, that is my bit of advice. If you don't have an orbital, or can get to one, go with the fine hand polish, it will HIDE but not REMOVE, the machine polish WILL remove...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

> Up to 8 years of maximum and unparalleled protection!


no. if this was the case, automotive detailers would be out of a job as most use 3-7 steps on the exterior. all of those special products claiming to do a miracle to paint are a hype. most of the best products are only available in massive amounts of bulk and many need special application. as said, go pro.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Zac said:


> no. if this was the case, automotive detailers would be out of a job as most use 3-7 steps on the exterior. all of those special products claiming to do a miracle to paint are a hype. most of the best products are only available in massive amounts of bulk and many need special application. as said, go pro.


 i did a 7 hour 10 step restoration on a buddy's 2000 black impala getting it ready for auction...


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

Zac said:


> no. if this was the case, automotive detailers would be out of a job as most use 3-7 steps on the exterior. all of those special products claiming to do a miracle to paint are a hype. most of the best products are only available in massive amounts of bulk and many need special application. as said, go pro.


That is so far from true its bad lol. Poorboys has ssr2, ssr2.5 ssr3, and vanilla moose. Griots has 1,2,3 polish, which both remove oxidation, and I have seen the results... If a normal person can't detail a car, then thats plain ole stupid. I can detail pretty good, and know my stuff, and I think anyone with COMMON SENSE, TIME, AND GOOD PRODUCTS can do it like the pros


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

red92sentra said:


> That is so far from true its bad lol. Poorboys has ssr2, ssr2.5 ssr3, and vanilla moose. Griots has 1,2,3 polish, which both remove oxidation, and I have seen the results... If a normal person can't detail a car, then thats plain ole stupid. I can detail pretty good, and know my stuff, and I think anyone with COMMON SENSE, TIME, AND GOOD PRODUCTS can do it like the pros


no. they cant. most people will not buy in 5 gallon bulk and not everyone can work a rotary buffer which is still the best tool for serious problems although i will admit that the porter cable is easy to use, almost as effective and only about 150 bucks. if you get industrial fallout, there is no product that you can simply buy to get rid of it at local stores. the available OTC steps are great, but for very problematic paint, it takes more than just a few good products, common sense and time...it takes experience, training and skill.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Zac said:


> no. they cant. most people will not buy in 5 gallon bulk and not everyone can work a rotary buffer which is still the best tool for serious problems although i will admit that the porter cable is easy to use, almost as effective and only about 150 bucks. if you get industrial fallout, there is no product that you can simply buy to get rid of it at local stores. the available OTC steps are great, but for very problematic paint, it takes more than just a few good products, common sense and time...it takes experience, training and skill.


 id love to see someone try valuguards 3 step ABC wash to remove contaminants without training... then come crying to me... guess what, you need a repaint now!!! modern paint needs professional care, a do it yourselfer can do a lot, but not everything and a pro will ALWAYS make it look better, for less...


----------



## Anthony Orosco (May 19, 2005)

red92sentra said:


> That is so far from true its bad lol. Poorboys has ssr2, ssr2.5 ssr3, and vanilla moose. Griots has 1,2,3 polish, which both remove oxidation, and I have seen the results... If a normal person can't detail a car, then thats plain ole stupid. I can detail pretty good, and know my stuff, and I think anyone with COMMON SENSE, TIME, AND GOOD PRODUCTS can do it like the pros


Just a quick correction....Poorboys does not make Vanilla Moose. That's made by ClearKote.

Anthony


----------



## red92sentra (Jul 1, 2005)

oops, got caught in the moment lol...


----------

